# New Pump on the Market



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The new Taco circ pump


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Taco hired a marketing consultant off of Dewalt? :blink:



:jester:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Been out for 8 months? But still almost the last to get into the ECM arena


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Too bad its a Taco


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Too bad its a Taco


Don't hate the pump because people don't know how to grout some in properly or size them. Obviously this one doesn't get grouted.


----------

